# May 16th (sibley area)



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Put in at fox and went south on Sunday. Weather was cold and a bit windy and the walleye bite was slow. Vertical jigged current breaks in 7-10 feet . Caught five from 10 until 2:30. Bass were still hitting good. A lot more pressure than before, but it was also the weekend.


----------

